# IPOF - Social Capital Hedosophia Holdings Corp.  - SPAC



## samuilk (22 February 2021)

Just bought small holding into spac IPOF









						Symbol Lookup from Yahoo Finance
					

Search for ticker symbols for Stocks, Mutual Funds, ETFs, Indices and Futures on Yahoo! Finance.




					finance.yahoo.com
				












						The Pros and Cons of Buying Social Capital Hedosophia VI Stock for $15 Per Share
					

Social Capital Hedosophia VI (NYSE:IPOF) stock is the latest SPAC (special purpose acquisition company) from investor Chamath Palihapitiya. Based on his strong track record, which includes past winners like Virgin Galactic (NYSE:SPCE), IPOF stock has been bid up to around $15 per share...




					finance.yahoo.com
				




After I stupidly didn't buy any CCIV, when I had made a thread about it on here during January, I thought why not.


----------

